# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  PHP - Si te kerkoj identifikim per artikullin e plote?

## shefqet

Nese mundet dikush te me ndihmoj rreth ketyre pyetjeve, kam per te bere nje websajt per nje reviste mirpo problemi qendron qe duhet te bere me parapagim pra qe lexuesit te mos munden te lexojne te gjithe artikullun por vetem nje pjese te saj dhe ne momentin kur duhet te lexojne ti kerkoj login dhe pasword , dhe pyetja e dyte eshte se e kam bere dizajnin me uleadphotoimpakt dhe nuk po mundem qe ne anen e majte te faqes te vendos login dhe pasword .

----------


## kengaime

te lutem na jep disa te dhena me shume. D.m.th ti thjesht nuk ve dot kete login box apo cfare?

----------


## shefqet

Jo, jo, dua vetem qe ata qe jan parapaguar te kene qasje te plote per ti lexuar temat e te tjeret vetem nje pjese por se kam idene. Shih www.kosovalive.com por vetem se kjo eshte reviste javore.

----------

